# winchester sx2...float a shell?



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

in the thread on magazine extensions, someone mentioned they can float a shell in a winchester super x2? never tried it, but if i could do that i guess i could probably drop the idea of buying a 3 shot extension...anybody know if its possible? whats the technique?


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Can't be done on the SX2 mitch without some filing. Your better off with the extension!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

It can be done without any modifications .. Have done it several times.

Adam


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

aboller said:


> It can be done without any modifications .. Have done it several times.
> 
> Adam


please expound on this?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

quackstacker said:


> Can't be done on the SX2 mitch without some filing. Your better off with the extension!


wrong...

not trying to be a smart @$$ but that is what i shot before i got my sbe2.. the sbe2 takes a lil work but it will float one too.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

yes, it can be done and is quite easy


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

please explain the technique...i just cant picture it working on an sx2.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

not sure how you do it but my brother has an x2 and he can float a shell in his so it can be done


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would like to see an explination of this. I have been shooting an X-2 for 4 years now and can't figure out a way to do that.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Why don't you just shoot the three you got and call it a day.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Fill the mag with shells. Pull the bolt back, but not all the way. There is a point that the bolt will get to that releases a shell from the mag, you have to stop before pulling it back to this point. Drop a shell down in the lifter, and put another one in front of the bolt. Let the bolt close and wala. little tricky at first but once you get it figured out it isn't bad.

Most of the time the gun still functions fine but I have had my x3 jam while doing this, so i dont do it. Id rather know Ive got 4 good shots then take a chance of having a single shot.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i'll have to give it a try this weekend; testing some new lubricant in the cold weather and patterning some ammo anyways.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

don't be suprised if somewhere done the line that these guns will have to be plugged in the magazine to only hold one shell. i am talking about during regular waterfowl seasons. i believe the law states that the firearm must not be capable of holding more than three shells. well the more you talk about it the sooner some fed looking to make points will be on us all.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Not to mention people using on other geese, not just snows.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a thread that should not be going.......teaching people how to "Cheat". Yes I know people us it during the spring where it is legal...but that does not mean people won't use this "trick" in the fall.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the thread is fine. Use it during Spring snows or where ever legal and don't use it anyother time. If someone wants to shoot more than three shells its not hard to remove a plug out in the field and put it back in before leaving.

Nybody know if you can do it in the Stoegers?


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

ya i have a stoeger too and was wondering the same thing


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> This is a thread that should not be going.......teaching people how to "Cheat". Yes I know people us it during the spring where it is legal...but that does not mean people won't use this "trick" in the fall.


i know 5 co's that are well aware to look for modified autos in the fall when checking waterfowl hunters. now theres a grey area when a modification comes into play, some will write a ticket based on capability, some will not unless they actually witness you shooting 4 times. i personally have never felt the need to be an outlaw in the fall and go past a 3 shot mandate, infact when i hunt over water i usually shoot a citori. all im considering is if my current firearm will float a shell in the spring, then that would save me the $80 i would spend on an extension. in current non plugged configuration, my superx2 will only hold 4 shells. last spring during one particular hunt, i was reloading while guys in the blind next to me were still smacking birds. 1 more shot could mean the difference between watching one you busted in the tail sail or fall. if a guy wants to float a shell in the fall; well thats between him, the warden, and god. someday karma will bite them in the arse.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i've seen the 4th shell floated on a professional hunting video and they were shooting canada geese. not a special hunt either. i'm sure lot's of you have seen it also.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

6162rk said:


> i've seen the 4th shell floated on a professional hunting video and they were shooting canada geese. not a special hunt either. i'm sure lot's of you have seen it also.


What does that have to do with anything. This thread was not started to encourage any illegal practices. The people in the video and people use more than 3 shells to shoot when it is not legal are breaking the law, PERIOD!

Not wanting to start anything but, it seems like in alot of threads that are started as questions of gear or hunting techniques some people automatically expect the worst out fo people.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well Bustem that is what happens in the winter around here. I mean what else do we all have to do, but cluck like chickens. I actually like it cause it brings life to board. And well to be honest some of the stupid stuff the rookies say is pretty funny!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Well Bustem that is what happens in the winter around here. I mean what else do we all have to do, but cluck like chickens. I actually like it cause it brings life to board. And well to be honest some of the stupid stuff the rookies say is pretty funny!


True, but seriously, shooting 10 shells into a roost of thousands of Snows is the only ethical time to use mag extensions! :sniper:

Cluck Cluck just wanted to join in :wink: :lol:


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh it can be done... works every time for me!! :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

it can be done. I did it to a buddies gun over christmas. WARNINGont try with ultra-cold, i-just-walked-3-miles-through-balls-deep-snow, unbendable fingers!


----------

